# The Amazing Race Finale - "Amazing Crazy Race" 12/08/2013



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I am very happy with the winners!

And Travis is a major BUTT! Did he do so many of the early roadblocks that Nicole had to do all of the later ones? If not, STFU and do them yourself! I wound up feeling bad for Nicole. But she really was bad at those challenges!

And finally, no idiot taxi drivers affecting the outcome. :up:


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep, I'm happy about the winners. Pinky and No Brain were very entertaining and glad to see them 2nd.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yep, I'm happy about the winners. Pinky and No Brain were very entertaining and glad to see them 2nd.


Yep that is the exact order I wanted them to finish in as I begun watching.

Travis really turned me off the last few episodes.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> And Travis is a major BUTT! Did he do so many of the early roadblocks that Nicole had to do all of the later ones? If not, STFU and do them yourself! I wound up feeling bad for Nicole. But she really was bad at those challenges!


I wondered about this, too. Don't they usually make the teams divide them up? But I wasn't keeping track in the early episodes.

I don't get how you can be an ER doctor and not understand how to work a problem.


----------



## Byteofram (Oct 29, 2004)

Glad they won too...after the bearded guys went out, they became a favorite. I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure they had to split all the road blocks evenly and so Travis must have done a lot in the beginning, but I never pay attention in the beginning of the season.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Yes they have to have done an equal amount of roadblocks.

Unfortunately I knew the Afghanimals weren't going to win so that spoiled it a little bit for me. 

I hope we never see the Docs again. I know editing can distort things but I can't stand *****y, whiny guys like that. And I sure wouldn't want Nicole treating me in the ER or even for a cold.

Pinky and No Brain grew on me during the race, I wouldn't have minded if they had won but overall I'm happy with the outcome. 

I'm not really looking forward to all returning teams on the next race.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I wanted Pinky to win just because so many people would have hated that. 

Glad to see a nice team win in the end. This is the only leg where coming in second sucks.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

That was a good run to the finish. I got a kick out of one of them (can't remember which) asking the taxi driver in Alaska if he spoke English. I guess that gets to be a habit after a while on the race.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I like that Pinky made no brain sign a 60/40 split agreement.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

heySkippy said:


> That was a good run to the finish. I got a kick out of one of them (can't remember which) asking the taxi driver in Alaska if he spoke English. I guess that gets to be a habit after a while on the race.


Yeah, Asking the cab driver in Alaska if they spoke English was funny, especially when the driver replied "All my life"


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

The order was right for me, and I was glad the obnoxious Afghanimals didn't make the final three. I liked the ER doctors until the last 3 episodes, but the guy was just relentless berating his wife to the point of tears. I almost expected her to say, after the race we are getting divorced, I can't stand him anymore!!

Pinky, as much as I thought she acted like a jerk most of the race was actually pretty awesome the last few legs and I had no problem with them finishing second. 

I was SOOO jealous of the things they had to do in Juneau. When we were there, we had planned on taking a helicopter to a glacier and hike like that, but it was too foggy. That looked like so much fun. Great place to end the race!!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Maui said:


> Yeah, Asking the cab driver in Alaska if they spoke English was funny, especially when the driver replied "All my life"


Have you been in a cab in the US? I have had quite a few cabbies who's English was limited in NYC.

In Edmonton, CA one time, I got into a cab and the driver had SUCH a thick Scottish brogue I couldn't make out a word he was saying. His English was impossible to understand. Turns out, he said he was a native of Edmonton!! Next cab driver I had in Edmonton, was born in India and his English was almost perfect. Shows you can't assume anything


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

At least Jamey was the least obnoxious of the four teams left!

The back story of Pinky applying on the last day of applications and NoBrain was the only one available was funny. I'm glad they didn't win for many reasons including the 'contract' she made him sign!

I, too, knew of the Afghanimals not winning. I guess it's safe to say openly that they are running the 'All-Stars' race that will be on in February along with the Globetrotter, Margie & Luke, the Cowboys and others.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Yay, my favorites won. Gotta root for the semi-locals! 

Travis was a total jerk the last couple legs.

While I didn't want them to win, I didn't find Pinky and NoBrain as bad as a lot of other people did. She was bossy and kind of a you-know-what, but for the most part they got stuff done. And she totally rocked that robot challenge.

The ending was not very suspenseful... they tried to edit it that way but you could tell that it wasn't even close after the Boston couple got the plane thing on the first try.

Not looking forward to more Afghanimals. Although if they lay off the ululating and finding some hot chicks to play schmoopy "Race Wives" with, then maybe they wouldn't be as bad.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

laria said:


> Yay, my favorites won. Gotta root for the semi-locals!
> 
> Travis was a total jerk the last couple legs.
> 
> ...


Second try.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Squeak said:


> Second try.


Oops... you're right. Ok second try is still better than what, 12th and 22nd?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

laria said:


> Yay, my favorites won. Gotta root for the semi-locals!
> 
> Travis was a total jerk the last couple legs.
> 
> ...


Pretty much my sentiments exactly. I'm not looking forward to next season. We're either getting teams I liked a third time or teams I didn't like back again. Hopefully the locations will make up for the lack of interest in the teams.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

I will say as much as I didn't like the Afganimals, I did enjoy their spirit. They seemed to enjoy the tasks and had a good time. So many times I see the teams in such a rush they fear taking a second and enjoying what they are doing and where they are that I want to scream at the tv to slow down and look around.


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

laria said:


> Oops... you're right. Ok second try is still better than what, 12th and 22nd?


Makes me wonder how many bags of flour were on board the planes. Did they have to land at some point to get more bags to drop?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Pretty much my sentiments exactly. I'm not looking forward to next season. We're either getting teams I liked a third time or teams I didn't like back again. Hopefully the locations will make up for the lack of interest in the teams.


Yeah... I can't tell you how much I'm dreading watching Luke whine his way through another race. Glad about some of the other teams though, like the Globetrotters. Flight Time and Big Easy are some of my all time favs. 

The Afghanimals have not been as annoying since the hockey ditzes exited, so that's why I'm thinking maybe there's a little hope for them.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm disappointed in you people. 20 posts and no pics of Amy in the phone booth challenge?


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

David Platt said:


> I'm disappointed in you people. 20 posts and no pics of Amy in the phone booth challenge?


The extra saline was making it hard for her to stay submerged!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Squeak said:


> The extra saline was making it hard for her to stay submerged!


:up:


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

Towards the end Pinky and the no brain started growing on me. However annoying they were with there bickering they always strong at the challenges even though they seemed like a deer in headlights during the park scene in Japan. 

Also did anyone see her make a gesture of pushing her partner off the boat in Alaska that was funny.

I am glad the doctors got 3rd. You can totally see the teacher/student relationship during the past few legs. Him as a teacher always upset and disappointed and her as a student not fighting back and taking it. 

I was so hoping for her to stand up once and get in his face but like any student they never get in the face of a teacher.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tripmac said:


> I will say as much as I didn't like the Afganimals, I did enjoy their spirit. They seemed to enjoy the tasks and had a good time. So many times I see the teams in such a rush they fear taking a second and enjoying what they are doing and where they are that I want to scream at the tv to slow down and look around.


I felt their enthusiasm was fake. It never felt spontaneous to me, more like they were auditioning for something after TAR, or, another go at it (which is what happened) And I felt they were devious in a very mean spirited way. That's fine if they felt that was their best way to win, but that doesn't mean I have to like them.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I got very tired of the Docs whining about the Afghans being "liars".


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

laria said:


> Yeah... I can't tell you how much I'm dreading watching Luke whine his way through another race. Glad about some of the other teams though, like the Globetrotters. Flight Time and Big Easy are some of my all time favs.
> 
> The Afghanimals have not been as annoying since the hockey ditzes exited, so that's why I'm thinking maybe there's a little hope for them.


I like the Globetrotters too, but enough already. There's lots of teams they could have brought back. It bugs me in the other games when they keep bringing the same teams back over and over.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

David Platt said:


> I'm disappointed in you people. 20 posts and no pics of Amy in the phone booth challenge?


Yeah, and they showed some, ummm, interesting angles too. If I wasn't at work, I'd go out and find a pic.

For that reason alone, I'm glad they won


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Squeak said:


> The extra saline was making it hard for her to stay submerged!


I saw zero evidence that they were nothing less than real and spectacular.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I like the Globetrotters too, but enough already. There's lots of teams they could have brought back. It bugs me in the other games when they keep bringing the same teams back over and over.


Was it the globetrotters that gave up with the phone challenge in i think polad?


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

If we're getting another all-star season I would like to see on of the following. 

All 1st place winners race again
All 2nd place winners race again
All last place winners race again.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

David Platt said:


> I saw zero evidence that they were nothing less than real and spectacular.


Yeah, I don't know... they didn't have the look of fakeys. If they are, her surgeon did a fantastic job.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

702 said:


> If we're getting another all-star season I would like to see on of the following.
> 
> All 1st place winners race again
> All 2nd place winners race again
> All last place winners race again.


Agreed. Of course what you'll get is what the producers preceive as popular heroes and villains who are available to race and want their own reality show when this is over


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

type_g said:


> Towards the end Pinky and the no brain started growing on me. However annoying they were with there bickering they always strong at the challenges even though they seemed like a deer in headlights during the park scene in Japan.
> 
> Also did anyone see her make a gesture of pushing her partner off the boat in Alaska that was funny.
> 
> ...


My husband said that if he did a "Travis" on me, I'd probably drop the flour sack on his head. I almost wanted to see her bury her ice axe in his skull.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

David Platt said:


> I saw zero evidence that they were nothing less than real and spectacular.


Nah...the one shot coming out of the dressing room made me pause and think they were bolt-ons.

Of course, we are all just guessing. And there are always women who are naturally buxom when being trimmer. I would love to be proven wrong.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I was happy with the results, too, although given Travis's attitude toward his wife, I would have been fine if the Afghanimals got third place instead, especially since they did take the gamble on the earlier flight and did get a ~5 minute advantage as a result which almost worked for them.

I almost fast-forwarded the times when Travis was badmouthing his wife's efforts. Not only does it look bad for their relationship, it's also just bad sportsmanship to a teammate.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Squeak said:


> Nah...the one shot coming out of the dressing room made me pause and think they were bolt-ons. Of course, we are all just guessing. And there are always women who are naturally buxom when being trimmer. I would love to be proven wrong.


I'm not guessing. Bolt-ons don't float like hers did.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

David Platt said:


> I'm not guessing. Bolt-ons don't float like hers did.


Sorry...gotta disagree. Doing more research (Amy Diaz pictures in google) and the pix from her pageant days pretty much tell the story.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Yeah, ok, there are some older photos where she's quite flat chested and the tell tale cleavage valley is much more prominent in the later bikini shots than it was in the sports bra thing she was wearing last night.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

David Platt said:


> I'm disappointed in you people. 20 posts and no pics of Amy in the phone booth challenge?





Spoiler


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Seeing those shots, I'm not sure the goggles are for the water...

-smak-


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Could they have gotten a smaller top for Amy?

Did Travis know that he was miked and on camera? I dunno why you say stuff like that.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I like the Afghanimals. They did seem to truly have fun on the race. And seemed truly friendly in all the countries they visited on the race.

Pinky and No Brain were there on business. 60/40 split her way...screw that. A team is 50/50. I think these 2 things defeat the fun and spirit on the race.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

ElJay said:


> Could they have gotten a smaller top for Amy?


Yes!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Travis also kept giving her disappointing glares after the task. He tried to redeem himself at the finish line saying he has such high expectations but by then I think it was too little too late. I would be frustrated too but you have to keep your partner motivated and that is what he should have done.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

laria said:


> Oops... you're right. Ok second try is still better than what, 12th and 22nd?


Heard an interview with Pinky and No Brain and they said they were about 30 minutes behind Jason and Amy after the target practice and there was no way for them to catch up unless Jason or Amy fell off the glacier. They said the only time they saw them after the target practice was at the totem pole thing, and Jason and Amy were almost done when P&NB got there. They think they made up some time on that task, but it was too little, too late.



VegasVic said:


> I got very tired of the Docs whining about the Afghans being "liars".


Heard an interview with Travis and Nicole and they explained it a little better. They said the Afghanimals were always telling lies throughout the race, like standing in a line at the airport, they'd shout, "I have to get home ASAP, my wife is going into labor!" and then when people would let them to the front of the line and ask when the wife was due, they'd say, "What are you talking about? I'm not married." So Travis and Nicole had had a talk with them and they basically said, we don't care if you want to lie to other people, but we want you to be straight with us. And the Afghanimals said they would absolutely not lie to Travis and Nicole. Then their next interaction was when T&N asked whether the Afghanimals U-turned the Beards, and the Afghanimals lied and were pretty obvious about it. After that, T&N felt they couldn't trust the Afghanimals anymore.



hairyblue said:


> I like the Afghanimals. They did seem to truly have fun on the race. And seemed truly friendly in all the countries they visited on the race.
> 
> Pinky and No Brain were there on business. 60/40 split her way...screw that. A team is 50/50. I think these 2 things defeat the fun and spirit on the race.


During the interview I heard with them, Pinky explained it that once she applied, there was an eight-month process where she was constantly having to fill out forms and provide more information and just constantly do stuff to push their application forward. She said No Brain didn't help with this at all and she did all the work. And he confirmed that. So when they did get selected, she basically said, "I've done all this work and you've done nothing. Either you give me a larger cut of whatever we win or I'm not going." And he agreed to that because it was only fair at that point. Without her efforts, he wouldn't have been selected nor would he have a chance to win anything.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Heard an interview with Pinky and No Brain and they said they were about 30 minutes behind Jason and Amy after the target practice and there was no way for them to catch up unless Jason or Amy fell off the glacier. They said the only time they saw them after the target practice was at the totem pole thing, and Jason and Amy were almost done when P&NB got there. They think they made up some time on that task, but it was too little, too late.


It was pretty clear that the deciding factor in this leg was the supply drop. As soon as Amy got it on her second attempt and it took the other two much longer it was game over at that point.


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

It's always so interesting to hear the rest of the story. You know the editors are pushing forth an agenda with their edits, but hearing the rest of the story makes you realize that you really can't make full assessments based on what you see on TV.

Thanks for posting that DevdogAZ.

And Go Devils! It's been a fun season!


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

Azlen said:


> It was pretty clear that the deciding factor in this leg was the supply drop. As soon as Amy got it on her second attempt and it took the other two much longer it was game over at that point.


I was really disappointed in the final leg for exactly that reason. The scenery was gorgeous, I'm sure the contestants had some experiences (especially in the tunnel) that they'll never forget, but there was no real suspense or possibility of a team catching up. A million dollars came down to basically "who can most quickly figure out the physics of bomb dropping", and the rest was just filler. But then, it's not the first relatively unfair (or at least unbalanced) leg design this season - I've already written about the Vienna choir challenge.

Maybe if that had been the last task, or at least right before the totem builds, things would've been more interesting. But I can totally understand how it would have been impractical to have all three teams on the glacier tasks simultaneously.


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

bacevedo said:


> It's always so interesting to hear the rest of the story. You know the editors are pushing forth an agenda with their edits, but hearing the rest of the story makes you realize that you really can't make full assessments based on what you see on TV.
> 
> Thanks for posting that DevdogAZ.
> 
> And Go Devils! It's been a fun season!


yeah i never watched the after interview things and those insights basically tells the other side of the story and make things make a little more sense. Decent season, can't wait for the next in February.

PS - DevDogAZ and bacevedo you have football i have basketball !!!! 
Go Catssssss time for BASKETBALL SEASON


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Of course what you'll get is what the producers preceive as popular heroes and villains who are available to race and want their own reality show when this is over


I'm surprised the producers don't do what they do on American Idol (or, IIRC, America's Got Talent) - all contestants have to sign a contract saying that the producers have the right to sign them to representation contracts (i.e. the producers are the contestants' agents).

How many AR winners who were not also on Survivor have gone on to their own shows, anyway? (For that matter, it's not as if Survivor itself is an automatic launching pad to stardom, although Jenna Morasca *who?* Jenna Morasca *who??* (sigh) Survivor Amazon Winner Jenna *well, why didn't you say that in the first place?* is on Entertainment Weekly Radio's morning show.)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Heard an interview with Pinky and No Brain and they said they were about 30 minutes behind Jason and Amy after the target practice and there was no way for them to catch up unless Jason or Amy fell off the glacier. They said the only time they saw them after the target practice was at the totem pole thing, and Jason and Amy were almost done when P&NB got there. They think they made up some time on that task, but it was too little, too late.


I do wish they'd be more honest with the editing. It sure looked like they were close toward the end of the totem challenge. In fact, I've always wanted a clock when they show the team's standing at various points. Such as John & Jane, 2nd place, 5 minutes behind leader. But I get that makes the show less dramatic.

But as we've determined, they can lie and deceive us all they want, because apparently it's not a game show, but an entertainment show.



> Heard an interview with Travis and Nicole and they explained it a little better. They said the Afghanimals were always telling lies throughout the race, like standing in a line at the airport, they'd shout, "I have to get home ASAP, my wife is going into labor!" and then when people would let them to the front of the line and ask when the wife was due, they'd say, "What are you talking about? I'm not married." So Travis and Nicole had had a talk with them and they basically said, we don't care if you want to lie to other people, but we want you to be straight with us. And the Afghanimals said they would absolutely not lie to Travis and Nicole. Then their next interaction was when T&N asked whether the Afghanimals U-turned the Beards, and the Afghanimals lied and were pretty obvious about it. After that, T&N felt they couldn't trust the Afghanimals anymore.


Not surprised. They seemed like real jerks to me. As I said, I thought they played a mean spirited game, and it seems they were worse than edited. Probably because they knew they were coming back next season, so they wanted to paint a rosier picture of the team.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

FrodoB said:


> A million dollars came down to basically "who can most quickly figure out the physics of bomb dropping", and the rest was just filler.


The totem pole challenge had the possibility of tripping teams just like the flag one from last season. The last team that arrived to that challenge actually won the competition.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> I wanted Pinky to win just because so many people would have hated that.
> 
> Glad to see a nice team win in the end. This is the only leg where coming in second sucks.


The worst thing that could've happen to Pinky & No Brain (from a popularity point of view) was winning the speed pass. If you remove her attitude regarding that, they weren't that bad.

Sure, she could be a hard a$$ and was mean to No Brain, and they both couldn't follow clues, but she was a pretty good competitor.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

verdugan said:


> The totem pole challenge had the possibility of tripping teams just like the flag one from last season. The last team that arrived to that challenge actually won the competition.


Jason and Amy said that challenge took them between 1-2 hours, and that they were a little over halfway done when Tim and Marie showed up. They also said that challenge was much more difficult than it appeared on TV. They said they didn't know a couple of the currencies, and they only were able to complete it because the way the pieces fit together with the ones they did know, it essentially left them only a couple of options for the last two so they were able to figure it out.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I was happy with the winning team. The 2 teams that grew on me were Pinkie and No Brain and the Afghanimals. I don't think anyone went from beloved to hated as fast as the doctors. Man she was horrible on the challenges and he was a dick.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

FrodoB said:


> I was really disappointed in the final leg for exactly that reason. The scenery was gorgeous, I'm sure the contestants had some experiences (especially in the tunnel) that they'll never forget, but there was no real suspense or possibility of a team catching up.


I did like the idea that there weren't really any opportunities for a bad cab driver to lose the whole thing for you, though. :up:



DevdogAZ said:


> Jason and Amy said that challenge took them between 1-2 hours, and that they were a little over halfway done when Tim and Marie showed up. They also said that challenge was much more difficult than it appeared on TV. They said they didn't know a couple of the currencies, and they only were able to complete it because the way the pieces fit together with the ones they did know, it essentially left them only a couple of options for the last two so they were able to figure it out.


They kept saying they didn't know the currencies, and I was afraid it was going to mess them up. I figured the doctors and Pinky would have remembered them better. It did look hard.

We thought Amy shouldn't help the doctors because they were more of a threat, but in the end she was right--if you have to help them, they're not that good.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> I did like the idea that there weren't really any opportunities for a bad cab driver to lose the whole thing for you, though. :up:


I was going to post pretty much the same statement.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

They said they didn't know the currencies, then as far as I remember, they were just done. No explanation about how they figured it out, no anything really.

Previous years have used the final puzzle as sort of a flashback to previous cities, but unless I somehow missed it, there was none of that this year.

I heard Peso, and one other currency talked about, and then they were done.

-smak-


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> But as we've determined, they can lie and deceive us all they want, because apparently it's not a game show, but an entertainment show.


Jeopardy is 100% game show, because you see everything that happens. Amazing Race, Survivor, ad nauseum are game show for the contestants, entertainment show for us. Especially for the shows where it's all filmed before anything is shown, the producers try to tell the "story" in the most entertaining way possible.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> We thought Amy shouldn't help the doctors because they were more of a threat, but in the end she was right--if you have to help them, they're not that good.


In the interviews I listened to, both Jason and Amy and Travis and Nicole said that they had always told each other that "If we can't win, we want you to win" so they basically always helped each other with the hope that one of them would have a shot to win in the end.



smak said:


> They said they didn't know the currencies, then as far as I remember, they were just done. No explanation about how they figured it out, no anything really.
> 
> Previous years have used the final puzzle as sort of a flashback to previous cities, but unless I somehow missed it, there was none of that this year.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that they want to use that final challenge as a way to get all the teams in the same place at the same time and edit it to appear suspenseful as to who will win. But with this particular one, it didn't work out that way, and there was never any suspence, so they just didn't show much of it because it really didn't matter.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I figured that currency challenge had that element of a puzzle where that stuff would really only fit together one way, and if you knew all the currencies it would make it easier. The part I wasn't so sure of was getting them in the right order.

The totem poles you would eventually get right, but I didn't get a sense as to whether the poles (or pipes or whatever) they were constructing them on were unique in any way that only one type of currency would fit that pole, kind of forcing the order to be correct, too, if you could accurately construct the totem pole.

I also kind of figured that Travis and Nicole were so far behind they just sent them to the finish line without even attempting that final challenge.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I didn't look closely at the totem poles, but I got the impression when Phil was showing what the completed solution would look like that the artwork for each pole was different, but that the pieces within one pole were consistent. If that were the case, I'd be inclined to group the poles by similar artwork (color and design) and maybe be able to figure out each word from the groupings. (It wouldn't help with the ordering, of course, so I'd be screwed that way.)


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Don't they all get American Dollars? Would the local currency ever even come up if they do get paid in $?

-smak-


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

smak said:


> Don't they all get American Dollars? Would the local currency ever even come up if they do get paid in $?


They have to convert to local currency at times. The Cowboys had an issue with that in a previous race that cost them because they got the wrong currency or something like that.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Jason and Amy said that challenge took them between 1-2 hours, and that they were a little over halfway done when Tim and Marie showed up. They also said that challenge was much more difficult than it appeared on TV. They said they didn't know a couple of the currencies, and they only were able to complete it because the way the pieces fit together with the ones they did know, it essentially left them only a couple of options for the last two so they were able to figure it out.


That's funny, because the way I inferred it, it did seem more like a jigsaw puzzle kind of thing (figure out which pieces go together) than remembering the various actual words for the currencies..

Though I guess the jigsaw puzzle idea doesn't help with the ORDER they initially go in.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

martinp13 said:


> Jeopardy is 100% game show, because you see everything that happens. Amazing Race, Survivor, ad nauseum are game show for the contestants, entertainment show for us. Especially for the shows where it's all filmed before anything is shown, the producers try to tell the "story" in the most entertaining way possible.


While I get that, can't they tell the story as entertaining as possible without bending the truth (or outright lying)? In the case of the Afghanimals, it appears they were far worse in lying than we saw, which made them popular with some.

Not a big deal really, but I just knew that they weren't just the fun people that some seemed to think they were, and the ER docs whining about them was justified.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

type_g said:


> yeah i never watched the after interview things and those insights basically tells the other side of the story and make things make a little more sense. Decent season, can't wait for the next in February.
> 
> PS - DevDogAZ and bacevedo you have football i have basketball !!!!
> Go Catssssss time for BASKETBALL SEASON


And a #1 in the polls! Our best team since 1988.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> ....Unfortunately I knew the Afghanimals weren't going to win so that spoiled it a little bit for me.
> 
> I hope we never see the Docs again. I know editing can distort things but I can't stand *****y, whiny guys like that. And I sure wouldn't want Nicole treating me in the ER or even for a cold.
> 
> ...


This, this, this and this. I knew the Afghanimals were in the next race so they could not have won....broke my heart 

I would have been happy with either of the first two teams winning but Amy and Jason worked very well together, whined the least and were the most likable of the nearly all the starting teams. Glad they won...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> This, this, this and this. I knew the Afghanimals were in the next race so they could not have won....broke my heart


It's breakin' my heart they are in the NEXT race too


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I liked the Afghanimals... There, I said it...


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

AFAIK, there has been no official announcement yet about who will be on the next season's show. Teams shown during the commercial about next season are not necessarily going to be in the next season.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

KyleLC said:


> AFAIK, there has been no official announcement yet about who will be on the next season's show. Teams shown during the commercial about next season are not necessarily going to be in the next season.


No confirmation from CBS, but photos of teams at locations and details about what they were and the tasks along the first 2 legs showed up in November.


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

martinp13 said:


> Jeopardy is 100% game show, because you see everything that happens. Amazing Race, Survivor, ad nauseum are game show for the contestants, entertainment show for us. Especially for the shows where it's all filmed before anything is shown, the producers try to tell the "story" in the most entertaining way possible.


Not really disagreeing with you but I was at a Jeopardy taping where Alex didn't understand/wasn't familiar with a contestant's (wrong) answer and they went back and retaped his reaction so he could be patronizing about the contestant getting it wrong, instead of sounding like he didn't know what he was talking about.

I'm kind of bummed about the Afghanimals coming back (seemed like multiple teams from this season maybe?). When Phil asked the drs about how their kids were going to feel seeing the show, I was half-expecting the guy to say "oh *****, that's right, I completely missed the point of coming on this show because I'm just going to look like a jerk."


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

loubob57 said:


> I wanted Pinky to win..


Her partner was a fool not to renegotiate the 60/40 split during the last leg. All he had to do was sit down and demand 75/25, him.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Numb And Number2 said:


> Her partner was a fool not to renegotiate the 60/40 split during the last leg. All he had to do was sit down and demand 75/25, him.


How was that going to work? He sits down and refuses to continue racing unless she agrees to modify the previous agreement? And he then costs himself money if she refuses and he sits there and lets someone else pass them?

Frankly, he is lucky she was willing to give him 40%. She did all the work to get them on the show. The only reason he was cast is because of her personality. He was a bump on a log and would never have been cast without her. So the fact that he basically got to show up after she did all the work, go on a trip with her, and keep 40% of their winnings is a huge win for him.


----------

